# البلاطة الهوردى ...



## تامر شهير (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



hollow bloack slab


 
هى البلاطة الهوردى او ما يعرف ببلاطات الربس او البلاطة ذات الاعصاب وتكون باتجاه واحد او اتجاهين ويتم استخدام البلوك(الربس) وتصنع من الخرساني او البلوسترين كفواصل بين تلك الاعصاب ...
وجدوى تلك البلوكات هى ان البلاطة فى هذه المنطقة تتعرض لاجهادات الشد وبالتالى فنحن لسنا بحاجة الى الى جزء الخرسانة فيها ..فنعمد الى ملء تلك الفراغات بين الاعصاب بوضع مكعبات من مادة خفيفة الوزن كالبلوسترين او البلوك الاحمر او الفوم او البلوك الخرسانى ( ولا يفضل لانه ثقيل )... 
طبعا ملئ هذه الفراغات يكون من اجل سد المستطيلات الفارغة الناتجة بين الاعصاب للتوفير فى كميات الاخشاب الواجب قصها او لامكانية عمل اعمال الكهرباء وغيرها بكل سهولة وكذلك لعدم الاحتياج فيما بعد لعمل سقف معلق .
 


البلاطة الهوردى يمكنها تحمل بحور تصل الى 8 م بكفاءة (وطبعا يمكن الزيادة لكنها تصبح غير اقتصادية ).
فكرتها ..انى قسمت البلاطة الى مجموعة من الاعصاب لتنقل الحمل بأمان الى الكمرات المستندة على الاعمدة سواء اكانت هذه الكمرات كمرات ساقطة او مخفية .

البلاطة الهوردى هى فكرة وسط ما بين البلاطة المصمتة ( الكمرية )..وبين البلاطة السلاب.
فعند زيادة البحر بين الاعمدة يزداد الترخيم الحادث وعليه فنحن سنحتاج الى زيادة سمك البلاطة ...الامر الذى يؤدى الى ضرورة استعمال طبقة ( رقة ) ثانية من الحديد لمقاومة الترخيم من جهة وللانكماش من جهة اخرى ... وطبعا هذه الزيادة فى كميات الخرسانة تؤدى الى زيادة الاحمال الواقعة على المنشأ ككل .. وطبعا انتم ادرى بالباقى ...

طيب ..نحن بذلك اقتربنا من طريقة تنفيذ البلاطة الفلات ... لكن لنتوقف لحظة ونسأل ...؟؟
هل نحن محتاجين فعلا الى البلاطة الفلات ؟
هل البحور كبيرة جدا فيما فوق 8 م ( لعبة الفلات سلاب ..!!)..؟؟؟
هل نريد تغيير بعض التفصيلات المعمارية فى الدور العلوى .. وبناء الجدران فى اى مكان بعيدا او قريبا عن اماكن الكمرات ؟
الاجابة الاولى ..هى لا أدرى .. وضح ..جزاك الله خيرا ...
والاجابة الثانية ..هى .(لا ) .. فانا لا اريد ان يكون البحر القصير اكبر من 8 م .
والثالثة ... هى (لالالالالا)... نحن نريد عمل التصميم الداخلى للدور الارضى مثل كل الادوار المتكررة .. ولو حدث اختلاف .فهو بسيط جدا ..وسنعمد الى جعل الاحمال المركزة او احمال الجدران فوق الكمرات او بتفاوت بسيط ..


طيب .. من هنا تأتى ..ميزة البلاطة الهوردى ..
البحر القصير من 5-8 م ..والجدران فى الاماكن المعتمدة لها سابقا ...
ف كانت الفكرة .. لتقليل الترخيم الحادث نعمد الى زيادة سمك البلاطة ..(نعم )..
فيتم تقسيم البلاطة الى عدد من الاعصاب سواء فى اتجاه او اتجاهين لنقل الحمل بكفاءة الى الكمرات ... لكن مع عدم استخدام الخرسانة فى الاماكن المعرضة لاجهاد شد والواقعة بين الاعصاب ( والتى يمكن اعتبارها فراغ بحره .4 م كما سنعرف فيما بعد وهى سمك البلاطة )
بالتالى ..نحن زدنا سمك البلاطة وف نفس الوقت لم تزد الاحمال على السقف..
السقف الهوردى اصبح ذو انريشيا حالية جدا ..وينقل الاحمال بكفاءة ..
الحمد لله ...



*مزاياها ..*

السقف الهودرى يمكن استخدامه فى حالة اذا كان البحر القصير من 5-8 م 
شائعة الاستخدام فى دول الخليج العربى لسهولة التنفيذ وتوفير تكلفة ومدة اعمال انجارة المعقدة للكمرات مثلا ... وكذلك لانها جيدة العزل للحرارة وللصوت.. لكن يجدر الاشارة الى انها غير جيدة العزل للمياة وعليه فيتم عمل بلاطة الحمام كبلاطة مصمتة محاطة بكمرات من جميع الجهات ..


 
*اعتبارات هامة فى حالة البلاطة الهوردى تصميما وتنفيذا ...*


- يتم جعل البلاطة الهوردى كبلاطة ذات اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين على حسب بحور الكمرات ..( راجع كتب التصميم )

- الاعصاب هى اتجاهات الاحمال وعليه فالافضل جعلها فى الاتجاه القصير والكمرات فى الاتجاه الطويل ( الا فى حالات خاصة .. فيمكن ان نقول اذا كان بحر الكمرة طويل مثلا ... فاعكس يارجل ...اعكس..!!)
- عند عملك للكمرات المختلفة سواء اكانت ساقطة او مخفية ..قدر الامكان حاول ان تكون تلك الكمرات مستمرة وخصوصا اذا كان على هذه الكمرات احمال مركزة قادمة من استناد كمرات اخرى عليها ...( وطبعا لا بأس من جعل الكمرات المخفية مائلة اى ليست فى الاتجاه الافقى او الراسى لمحاولة جعلها مستمرة مع كمرات اخرى ... فهى مخفية .. لاتسرح..!! )


- قدر الامكان ...لو استطعت ان تجعل كل الكمرات ساقطة فقد انجرت ووفرت وارحت واسترحت ...
- السوليد بارت هام جدا ...لمقاومة قوى القص الكبيرة الناتجة بجوار الاعمدة او الكمرات المختلفة ...( يحزننى جدا ان اجد ان السوليد بارت موجود بجوار الكمرات الطرفية وغير موجود بجوار الكمرات الداخلية ..وهو خطأ شائع وفادح جدا ...)
وتتراوح من .2 الى .5 م .
- تفاصيل التسليح مهمة جدا يا عبدالله ...بلاش الشغل البلدى ... احنا مهندسين ..!!
فى حالة زيادة البحر القصير عن 5 م وكانت الاحمال الحية تزيد عن 300 كحم / م2 ... يمكن استخدام ( كروس ريب فى منتصف البحر وليس شرطا ان تكون فى المنتصف ) والغرض منها تقليل البحر الخالص .
- الكمر المدفون نزيد من ارتفاعه قليلا لزيادة الانريشيا فيكون من اسفل شدة السقف الى اعلى شدة السقف ( يحزننى جدا ان ارى فى الشائع ان يكون ارتفاع الكمرة المدفونة مساوى لارتفاع البلوك فقط ..حرام )
- اتجاهات الاعصاب الخاصة بالكابولى ..طبعا بالمنطق تكون فى اتجاه الكابولى .. وكذلك فى نفس اتجاه الاعصاب الموجودة فى الباكية بجوار البلكونة ( ويمكن اعتبار هذه من الحالات الخاصة لامكانية جعل الاعصاب فى الاتجاه الطويل فى الباكية .. لجعلها مع نفس اتجاه اعصاب البلكونة ... هذا فى حالة اذ اكانت الباكية اتجاه واحد )... والافضل طبعا عمل البلكونات من من كبلاطة مصمتة او شوك او بلاطة فلات سلاب ..... لانعكاس العزوم ...
- لا تستخدم البلاطة الهوردى فى حالة الاحمال الحية العالية وفى حالة وجود عزوم سالبة بقيمة كبيرة .
- كن حريصا فى رص البلوك على السقف بطريقة شيك ومنظمة .
- احسب اولا قيمة عرض السوليد بارت لكل باكية ثم حدد اتجاهات الاعصاب وهل هى اتجاه واحد ام اتجاهين ..ثم رص البلوكات على الاوتوكاد ... وبذلك يكون شغلك نظيفا ومنظما وفى نفس الوقت يمكنك حساب عدد البلوك اللازم بدقة .
- من اسوأ ما وجدته فى البلاطات الهودرى هى مد مواسير الصرف الصحى داخل الكمرات والقطاعات الخرسانية للسقف ..وهى مصيبة.. لو حدث انسداد مثلا او كسر لماسورة الصرف داخل السقف ..كما انها تقلل جدا من انريشيا الكمرة .. وباتالى مقاومتها للاحمال المختلفة .

ملاحظات ...
- ذكرت كل ما خطر ببالى من الاعتبارات سوا اكانت ف التصميم او التنفيذ من قبيل استدرارالفكر وكذلك أدعى لتركيز القارئ.
- عمدت الى ذكر الملاحظات الشائعة فقط ..



روابط نافعة ...

- صور للبلاطة الهوردى 
- كانة الاعصاب فى البلاطة الهوردى لازم تكون مفتوحة ؟؟
- مساعدة مهندس حديث التخرج:تنفيذ هوردي
- مساعدة مهندس حديث التخرج:تنفيذ هوردي 
- مقارنـــة بيــن استخــدام بـلوك هـــوردي اسمنـتي و بلـوك ستريــوبــور فــي بلاطــات الهــوردي

- وضعية البلوك فى السقف الهوردي؟
-تصميم البلاطة الهوردى ذات الاتجاهين 
- سؤال في بلاطة الهوردي 
- سؤال بخصوص تحديد الأحمال على بلاطة الهوردي
- كيف احدد نوع البلاطات عند التصميم (سوليد ام هوردى ام فلات
- حوائط على الاعصاب الهوردى
- الاعصاب الخرسانية

- سؤال في تحديد سماكة العقدة في البلاطات الهوردي
- البلاطات المعصبة (الهوردي)
- *مميزات و عيوب السقف الهوردي مقارنة بالسقف العادي*
- *أنــــــــــواع الهوردي**...*
- فيديو تنفيذ سقف هوردى 
- ايهما افضل في طوب الهوردي(الطوب الاحمر) ام هوردي الفلين ( البوليستايرين
- السلام عليكم تمثيل الكمر المدفون فى البلاطة الهوردى hollow block
- هل هناك حد لطول الاعصاب في الهوردي
- تطبيق عملي لفكرة المهندس اسامة في تمثيل الاسقف الهوردي
- حل البلاطه الهوردى hollow block وكيفية تجهيزها لدراسة الرياح والزلازل على برنامج الساب والايتابس
- لطريقه المثلى لحل البلاطه الهوردى hollow block على برنامج السيف والتى تناظر الحل اليدوى
- كيف يتم حساب الخرسانه للسقف ؟ وهل الهوردي يقلل من خرسانة السقف ؟
- مساعدة ضروري
- ما هي وظيفة ال cross rib ؟
- استفسار عن توزيع الهوردي
- الانحنا(deflaction) في الجسور في السقف الهوردي(استفسار)
- استطلاع رأى : الحديد المكسح فى الكمرات الساقطه Drop beam وفى الكمرات الهوردى Hidden Beam
- سؤال عن كيفية انتقال الأحمال من الهوردي للكمرات؟
- *البلك الاحمر او الفلين للسقف الهوردي*
- *تكفون ساعدوني حيرني الفلين الهوردي*
- *سقف هوردي أم فلات سلاب؟*
- [URL="http://www.benacity.com/forum/t217.html"]طريقة سهلة لتحديد كمية حديد التسليح[/URL][SUB]
- بلاطة الهوردي ام البلاطة المصمتة[/SUB]
- حمولة بلاطة الهوردي على السقف ::--
- هل من الممكن بناء حائط على سقف هوردي
- معرفه كميه الحديد في السقف الهوردي تقريبا؟




وتقبلوا تحياتى ...
لا تنسونا من الدعاء بظهر الغيب بالهداية والتوفيق..
السلام عليكم 






​


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (14 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
الموضوع ثري جدا
بس حضرتك نسيت تقول ان البلاطه دي ضعيفه جدا تجاه الاحمال الديناميكيه 
والخوف منها في الادوار المرتفعه


----------



## تامر شهير (15 مايو 2013)

eng.ahmedyounes قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
> الموضوع ثري جدا
> بس حضرتك نسيت تقول ان البلاطه دي ضعيفه جدا تجاه الاحمال الديناميكيه
> والخوف منها في الادوار المرتفعه




صحيح ما قلتله يابشمهندس احمد ..واتمنى لو تشارك فى هذا الموضوع بما تستطيع ..ليكون قدر الامكان شاملا لكل ما يخص البلاطة الهوردى ...وتحياتى يا هندسة 
وجزاك الله خيرا ...
السلام عليكم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 مايو 2013)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه جدا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
طبعا الموضوع ثري للغايه ويشمل حتي تنفيذ البلاطه وجزاك الله خيرا م/ ابا حفص عمر
لكن ارت ان ان ارفع ملف لحساب السولد بارت وعدد الربس . سواء الون واي والتوواي ارجوا من الله ان ينفع الجميع
hollow block slabs


----------



## تامر شهير (17 مايو 2013)

كرك مهندس احمد على اثراء الموضوع وعلى الملف الجيد لحساب السوليد بارت ...وجزاك الله خيرا 
واسف على تاخر الرد


----------



## body55 (27 مايو 2013)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه جدا بارك الله فيكم وجزاك الله خيرا ...
السلام عليكم,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## haytham baraka (27 مايو 2013)

عمل مميز ..جزيتم خيرا


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (30 مايو 2013)

معلومات مفيده للغايه


----------



## هانى حميده (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng dardir (25 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزيلا يا باشموهاااندس
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mossab khaled (17 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا اخينا المهندس


----------

